# Will these lenses be suitable for the new MkIII



## bohaiboy (Mar 6, 2012)

Just placed an order with Canoga Camera. So now I have the following question, are these lenses gonna make me happy using this camera:

24-105 f/4L IS USM
100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS ultrasonic


----------



## ronderick (Mar 6, 2012)

Don't know what ur shooting, but for general purposes these two lenses are more than enough. At the most, ur missing the UW end, but that could wait since 24mm on a full frame is pretty wide already.

However, you might consider adding a 50mm f/1.8 for the low light situation w/o adding too much to the bill.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 6, 2012)

bohaiboy said:


> Just placed an order with Canoga Camera. So now I have the following question, are these lenses gonna make me happy using this camera:
> 
> 24-105 f/4L IS USM
> 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS ultrasonic



Absolutely, you will love them, they are a perfect for your 5D MK III. Did you order the 5D MK III with the 24-105mm kit? Its $800 additional when ordered as a kit, so its a bargain.


----------



## bohaiboy (Mar 6, 2012)

Guess I should have been a little more expressive, sorry. I currently have a 40D I shoot mainly landscapes, up-close such as flowers, bugs, butterflies, etc, and wildlife. One of the drivers for the camera is a trip to South Africa this summer.

And no, I didn't order the kit, have had that lens for about 3 years now. Great all around lens.


----------



## ronderick (Mar 6, 2012)

If you shoot flowers and bugs, why not consider the 100mm f/2.8L H-IS? You should be able to get a lot of use out of this lens.


----------



## bohaiboy (Mar 6, 2012)

What is an H? I know IS is image stabilizer.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 6, 2012)

H is the hybrid IS on the macro, currently its the only lens with it, its an awesome lens
http://www.thedigitalpicture.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-100mm-f-2.8-L-IS-USM-Macro-Lens-Review.aspx

more details there


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Mar 6, 2012)

Hybrid IS. It also corrects shift shake in addition to rotational shake.
http://web.canon.jp/imaging/lens/technology/index3.html


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 6, 2012)

+1 on the 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS. It's a versatile lens, good for portraits (f/2.8 will give you more OOF blur than your 24-105mm), and also good for handheld macro shots. Examples (handheld):




EOS 7D, EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM, 1/160 s, f/11, ISO 640




EOS 7D, EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM, 1/150 s, f/13, ISO 100


----------



## 5dmk.iii (Mar 6, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> +1 on the 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS. It's a versatile lens, good for portraits (f/2.8 will give you more OOF blur than your 24-105mm), and also good for handheld macro shots. Examples (handheld):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great shot of the hopper Mr. Neuro. AF or MF... Do you use macro rails?


----------



## 5dmk.iii (Mar 6, 2012)

40D is crop... so you need a UWA lens too. The 24mm is closer to 40mm on crop, thats not wide enough for some situations. 15mm on crop = 24mm on FF.

the 2 lenses you have are great value and range. Consider substituting the 17-55mm instead of the 24-105mm (which is better for FF due to the range).


----------



## keithfullermusic (Mar 6, 2012)

Why not just get the non L 100mm? It is amazingly sharp, and I do mean amazing, and about half the price. I know it doesnt have IS, but when doing macros I almost always use a tripod anyway. It is also a great portrait and all around lens. If you are getting the 5D3, then you're high ISO capability will reduce the need for IS even more.

I tried the L and the non L of the 100, and didn't see any real reason to pay twice as much for a bigger and heavier version of an already perfect lens. I actually saw one reason - that pretty red line


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 6, 2012)

5dmk.iii said:


> Great shot of the hopper Mr. Neuro. AF or MF... Do you use macro rails?



Thanks! That shot was AF (AI Servo on the 7D has a special automatically-set macro mode when you mount a Canon macro lens). I don't have a set of macro rails, although I'll likely get one at some point, especially for the MP-E 65mm.


----------



## EYEONE (Mar 6, 2012)

5dmk.iii said:


> 40D is crop... so you need a UWA lens too. The 24mm is closer to 40mm on crop, thats not wide enough for some situations. 15mm on crop = 24mm on FF.
> 
> the 2 lenses you have are great value and range. Consider substituting the 17-55mm instead of the 24-105mm (which is better for FF due to the range).



He's considering getting a 5D III so he wasn't asking about the lenses for a cropped camera. But I agree that 24mm on cropped is limiting.

I think those are great choices in lenses for a 5D III. It seems to have outstanding ISO performance so the f4 and f5.6 of the two will be fine. The 100-400 is a fantastic lens. But the others are right about shooting marco. Or you could get extension tubes to increase the macro abilities of the 24-105mm.


----------



## TexPhoto (Mar 6, 2012)

Those 2 lenses are great, and may be all that you ever need. I would add Sigma's 12-24mm II, and the 100mm Macro IS, to round out the kit. 

Maybe the 8-15mm fisheye instead of the Sigma if you are into fisheye. Or, the 15mm fixed fisheye (Canon or Sigma) used.


----------



## bohaiboy (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok maybe some dumb questions here, but here it goes. 

What are macro rails?
What does an extension tube do?
I get rally good close up pics with my current lenses. I have never shot with a macro. What are the advantages?

Thanks all in advance


----------



## 5dmk.iii (Mar 6, 2012)

EYEONE said:


> 5dmk.iii said:
> 
> 
> > 40D is crop... so you need a UWA lens too. The 24mm is closer to 40mm on crop, thats not wide enough for some situations. 15mm on crop = 24mm on FF.
> ...



If only I could read well.... :-X


----------



## 5dmk.iii (Mar 6, 2012)

bohaiboy said:


> Ok maybe some dumb questions here, but here it goes.
> 
> What are macro rails?
> What does an extension tube do?
> ...



You can google macro rail up. But it is a thingamajig that lets you slide the camera on your tripod back and forth in fine gradients. This lets you choose framing and focus for your subject.

The thing to understand is Macro is done with MF not AF (you can but it's not fun): While taking a shot at Macro distances, a slight swaying will kill the focus, hence a tripod is a very good idea.

A Macro rail will let you move the camera on the tripod back and forth (thus setting focus) and side to side (thus letting you get better framing). It will also let you focus bracket and let you fine tune the frame as a whole. Very handy tool for a Macro guy.

Extension tube change sthe focal length of the lens, forcing you to move closer to the subject (it eliminates infinity focus) as you move closer, you are actually increasing the magnification factor given the frame. Thus Tubes will let you get closer to the action, though you will lose AF... but then you have a macro rail now ;D


----------



## 5dmk.iii (Mar 6, 2012)

People not very friendly on this forum, I joined today and already -3 Karma... and I have not even started to flame people.... just tried to help out. Very interesting.


----------



## BrettS (Mar 6, 2012)

@5dmk.iii - Don't sweat it, mate. Even Neuro has tons of negative karma! And he's one of the most helpful and occasionally hilarious people here.


----------



## 5dmk.iii (Mar 6, 2012)

BrettS said:


> @5dmk.iii - Don't sweat it, mate. Even Neuro has tons of negative karma! And he's one of the most helpful and occasionally hilarious people here.



Well I will start applauding all the downtrodden guys on the forum, all the newbs and smite all the smiters (yes there will be collateral damage but I am a man on a mission) ;D


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 6, 2012)

5dmk.iii said:


> People not very friendly on this forum, I joined today and already -3 Karma... and I have not even started to flame people.... just tried to help out. Very interesting.


nah we are helpfull dont worry about the neg karma thing after the first few smites the scar tissue build up and it doesnt hurt so much 

I use these focus racks
http://www.novoflex.com/en/products/macro-accessories/focusing-racks/castel/

I like it because it can be used for macro or in my gigapan


----------



## CowGummy (Mar 7, 2012)

5dmk.iii said:


> BrettS said:
> 
> 
> > @5dmk.iii - Don't sweat it, mate. Even Neuro has tons of negative karma! And he's one of the most helpful and occasionally hilarious people here.
> ...



Welcome to the forums! And don't take the karma thing to heart. I sometimes feel it's people venting from working stressful jobs or just having a bad day. It would be nice to be able to opt out of the whole karma affair though... There was a recent poll done for this, I seem to recall the amount of people in favour of keeping karma on the forum won by a small margin.
For your efforts on your first day: Have an applaud from me - just trying to balance your books for you. 8)


----------



## 5dmk.iii (Mar 7, 2012)

CowGummy said:


> 5dmk.iii said:
> 
> 
> > BrettS said:
> ...



It is balanced! Thank you! :-*


----------



## 92101media (Mar 9, 2012)

You might also consider a Canon 50mm f/1.8. It is small, light & inexpensive at just over $100, especially considering the quality, would give you some low light capability, and act as a general purpose backup should something unforeseen happen to your 24-105 while on international travel, where access to repair or replacement services may not be easy or speedy.

As an alternative to the 100-400, if you don't already have it, you might also consider Canon's relatively new 70-300L lens. It has the latest generation image stabilization & its image quality is supposed to be great. You could also couple that 70-300L with a Kenko Teleplus Pro 300 DGX 1.4x teleconverter. Combining a 1.4x teleconverter with a 1 stop decrease in light with the 70-300L which has a f/5.6 max aperture at the long end will yield 98-420 lens with a net f/8 max aperture at the long end, which Canon states will not autofocus on non-high end DSLRs; however there are anecdotal reports that many Canon DSLRs will in fact AF with this combo in reasonable light, albeit a little slow at the long end. Also, yet to be determined, it might be possible that Canon will include f/8 AF capability, at least for select AF points, using the 5D MkIII.

Lastly, if you don't have to sell your 40D, you might consider taking it with you on your trip to South Africa, for several reasons:
1. as a backup camera (while rare, camera failures do occasionally occur)
2. with its 1.6x crop factor, the 40D will gain you some extra range which may be useful for distant wildlife shots
3. you could keep the 24-105 on your 5D MkIII, and a telephoto (e.g. 70-300 or 100-400) on your 40D, minimizing the need to change lenses in a dusty environment or the possibility of missing a shot due to not having the correct lens mounted
4. if in dangerous areas or wanting to travel light, you could just carry a 50mm f/1.8, if you get one, on your 40D. Yes, it's a little long for a general purpose lens on a 1.6x crop body, but would still enable you to get some decent shots.


----------



## 5dmk.iii (Mar 9, 2012)

bohaiboy said:


> Just placed an order with Canoga Camera. So now I have the following question, are these lenses gonna make me happy using this camera:
> 
> 24-105 f/4L IS USM
> 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS ultrasonic



If you have a 40D now... then with the 5diii, the 24-105mm will be "plenty" wide... it's like you got a 15mm for your 40D 

You might miss a little reach, if you do, get a 1.4x or 2x extender and you are covered (maybe you might have to MF at 600mm to 800mm, but that depends if Canon fix the F8 AF limitation on the 1dx/5diii....)


----------

